# Development of BAE Hawk



## tomo pauk (Jan 13, 2016)

Might be worth looking at, the 120 page pdf:

http://aerosociety.com/Assets/Docs/Publications/The%20Journal%20of%20Aeronautical%20History/2013-01_HawkStory-Fraser-Mitchell.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 13, 2016)

Very cool find. The Hawk is a great little aircraft


----------

